# Relocation woes



## Supe (Apr 29, 2009)

Well, as of July 1st, I'm out of Houston and headed to North Carolina to plop myself at our 800MW clean coal job.

The only problem I have is trying to find a house to rent ahead of time. The area is very backwoods, minimal properties listed online, although I have found a helpful broker in the area. The stinker though, is that I'm not given any time for a settling in period. They pay to put me up in a hotel for two weeks, but I'm a little leery over the concept of loading everything I own in a U-Haul, leaving it parked in a hotel parking lot for two weeks, and praying that I can find something and have my utilities turned on during what is essentially a single weekend.

Should I just bite the bullet and burn a few vacation days to fly up there and pay for the hotel and rental car to scout something out a month ahead of time? Just curious as to if/how any of you have handled this before. When I came to Houston, I just bought everything I needed once I got here, so it was a bit of a non-issue.


----------



## CbusPaul (Apr 29, 2009)

Shell out 20 bucks for a storage unit in the meantime, I have done that before and it will give you peace of mind.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2009)

That's a great idea, and I have no idea why I didn't even think about that. Worst case scenario that way, I can just pay for an extended stay hotel if need be until I find something.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd take the time and go find something.

Almost every time I moved (four times in four years, once), I just had the moving company store my stuff til I found an apartment.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2009)

I'd really recommend checking out the area. See where the nice towns are, see where the seedy areas are. Where are the convenient shopping and restaurants? What will the commute be like? Is there a freight train line or something else really noisy nearby?

Better to take a couple days to scope things out than end up doing something sight unseen and rushed.


----------



## MonteBiker (Apr 29, 2009)

Have you thought about using something like PODS for your stuff?

http://www.pods.com/


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2009)

MonteBiker said:


> Have you thought about using something like PODS for your stuff?http://www.pods.com/


My company is pretty strict about what carriers they will reimburse for for travel arrangements. Being that I'm moving out of an apartment, it wouldn't make much sense for me to use one of those as I have nowhere to plunk it down. My furniture and everything is pretty minimal, but I have some fairly high-priced electronics that I'm not big on just leaving to hang around.


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Apr 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> Well, as of July 1st, I'm out of Houston and headed to North Carolina to plop myself at our 800MW clean coal job.
> The only problem I have is trying to find a house to rent ahead of time. The area is very backwoods, minimal properties listed online, although I have found a helpful broker in the area. The stinker though, is that I'm not given any time for a settling in period. They pay to put me up in a hotel for two weeks, but I'm a little leery over the concept of loading everything I own in a U-Haul, leaving it parked in a hotel parking lot for two weeks, and praying that I can find something and have my utilities turned on during what is essentially a single weekend.
> 
> Should I just bite the bullet and burn a few vacation days to fly up there and pay for the hotel and rental car to scout something out a month ahead of time? Just curious as to if/how any of you have handled this before. When I came to Houston, I just bought everything I needed once I got here, so it was a bit of a non-issue.



My advice is this, storage unit and a P.O. Box

But burn a couple of Vacation Days to boot. It keeps you covered all the way around, half the time the best houses to rent in these areas are private owners, and they often are not around during the weekend and can be a little more difficult to get a hold of compared to a rental office. Try to call a head and set up some appointments for places that look promising.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2009)

D. Kephart said:


> My advice is this, storage unit and a P.O. Box
> But burn a couple of Vacation Days to boot. It keeps you covered all the way around, half the time the best houses to rent in these areas are private owners, and they often are not around during the weekend and can be a little more difficult to get a hold of compared to a rental office. Try to call a head and set up some appointments for places that look promising.


I agree on the rental properties. Luckily the broker I talked to is only 10 minutes away from site and is willing to check out any potential spots ahead of time for me. I may just put a temporary hold on my mail. In all honesty, there's very little that comes in the mail that I actually need, since all of my billing is done online.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> I agree on the rental properties. Luckily the broker I talked to is only 10 minutes away from site and is willing to check out any potential spots ahead of time for me. I may just put a temporary hold on my mail. In all honesty, there's very little that comes in the mail that I actually need, since all of my billing is done online.


But what about your subscription to Boobs Monthly? :Banane20:


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> But what about your subscription to Boobs Monthly? :Banane20:


That's what free hotel wi-fi is for. Besides, if I hold out a month, I'll get a DOUBLE dose of boobs for the start of the next month!


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> That's what free hotel wi-fi is for. Besides, if I hold out a month, I'll get a DOUBLE dose of boobs for the start of the next month!



What about the chick in the corset that you claim to have :kewlpics: of? What's going to happen to her and the alleged :kewlpics: ?

oking:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 29, 2009)

> That's what free hotel wi-fi is for. Besides, if I hold out a month, I'll get a DOUBLE dose of boobs for the start of the next month!


Forget wi-fi. The hotel probably has that nifty select-o-vision with all the latest fine titles.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm ashamed that it took till post #10 to sink this thread.


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2009)

Chucktown PE said:


> What about the chick in the corset that you claim to have :kewlpics: of? What's going to happen to her and the alleged :kewlpics: ?
> oking:



Webcam+Yahoo Messenger is how I got most of those already :dancingnaughty:


----------



## Chucktown PE (Apr 29, 2009)

Supe said:


> Webcam+Yahoo Messenger is how I got most of those already :dancingnaughty:



Do we have a "got IP address?" emoticon?


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2009)

No way, the last thing I need is 99% of what goes on on my laptop getting traced back to me


----------



## SkyWarp (Apr 29, 2009)

http://www.city-data.com/


----------



## maryannette (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't offer much help about moving. I tend to get somewhere and stay put. But, I'll say welcome to NC.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 30, 2009)

SkyWarp said:


> http://www.city-data.com/


I love provoking the nutjobs in the political section of that site.


----------



## Supe (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome, Mary.

City-Data is actually where I found the broker, as he seemed to offer advice to a couple of people in that area. Unfortunately I've only seen a handful of people mention the areas I need to look into, and most were going to be buying a home and were more concerned about the school system, etc.


----------



## ALBin517 (May 1, 2009)

Supe said:


> My company is pretty strict about what carriers they will reimburse for for travel arrangements. Being that I'm moving out of an apartment, it wouldn't make much sense for me to use one of those as I have nowhere to plunk it down. My furniture and everything is pretty minimal, but I have some fairly high-priced electronics that I'm not big on just leaving to hang around.


We had a neighbor whose new firm paid for her relocation with their standard 18-wheeler moving truck. But she was hired fresh out of college so all her stuff could have fit into a minivan with room to spare. The firm paid the moving company to drive that huge truck (95% empty) from Michigan to Florida.

Then to top it off, it was geometrically impossible (both vertically and horizontally) to get the semi back into our apartment complex. They had to park it down the road and pay another company to move the stuff the last quarter mile.

It was inefficient to the highest degree, but they went by the book. :thumbs:


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2009)

ALBin517 said:


> We had a neighbor whose new firm paid for her relocation with their standard 18-wheeler moving truck. But she was hired fresh out of college so all her stuff could have fit into a minivan with room to spare. The firm paid the moving company to drive that huge truck (95% empty) from Michigan to Florida.
> Then to top it off, it was geometrically impossible (both vertically and horizontally) to get the semi back into our apartment complex. They had to park it down the road and pay another company to move the stuff the last quarter mile.
> 
> It was inefficient to the highest degree, but they went by the book. :thumbs:



Well, I hope they've got a small truck, because a twin mattress is the largest thing I own, followed by a cheap Ikea love seat. My apartment is I think 670 sq ft, and to call it sparse is a compliment.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 1, 2009)

Supe said:


> Well, I hope they've got a small truck, because a twin mattress is the largest thing I own, followed by a cheap Ikea love seat. My apartment is I think 670 sq ft, and to call it sparse is a compliment.


Typical car guy.

I was the same way, once upon a time. A firend and his wife came over to my apartment. The guys wife wandered over to the dining table and asked, "What's this?"

Me: Its a rallye dash for a 1973 Gran Torino sport.

Her: I can tell you're not married.

Me: Why?

Her: No wife will let you keep a rallye dash for a 1973 Gran Torino Sport on the dining room table.


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Typical car guy.
> I was the same way, once upon a time. A firend and his wife came over to my apartment. The guys wife wandered over to the dining table and asked, "What's this?"
> 
> Me: Its a rallye dash for a 1973 Gran Torino sport.
> ...



I always tell people that I'm looking for a garage with a small house attached to it. And I'm not kidding, either.

In my Ohio State days, I lived on the 18th floor in a suite with 9 other guys, 3 of whom I shared a room with. I managed to store a Dart headed 406 SBC and two nitrous bottles in there until the semester was over and I could bring it back to CT.

Hell, if I could get cable, a crapper, climate control, a fridge, and a stove in a steel building or pole barn, I'd rather live in that! I'd LOVE to find a two car garage in NC, since I need room for the drag car, drill press, brake, bender, welder(s), plasma cutter, air compressor, etc, and I'd like to have the body off the frame to boot. Plus, the double driveway would be nice so I don't have to leave the truck and trailer in the road.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 1, 2009)

I worked with a guy who built a house that was over a six car garage plus workshop. he restored two Model T's, a 1925 Chevy Tourer, 1967 Riviera and 1969 T-bitrd in their during the six years I worked with him. he had an awesom collection of hand tools as well. he didn't use power for anything. he did everything by hand. Did have a sandblaster, though.


----------



## snickerd3 (May 1, 2009)

Supe said:


> Hell, if I could get cable, a crapper, climate control, a fridge, and a stove in a steel building or pole barn, I'd rather live in that! I'd LOVE to find a two car garage in NC, since I need room for the drag car, drill press, brake, bender, welder(s), plasma cutter, air compressor, etc, and I'd like to have the body off the frame to boot. Plus, the double driveway would be nice so I don't have to leave the truck and trailer in the road.


one of my hubby's former coworkers bought land that had a huge pond on it and built this big steel building, then built a house inside the steel building. He is a ranked water skier so they now have a private pond to practise/give lessons and a building big enough to have a house and a boat showroom to sell powerboats. All the while it saves them thousands of $ in property taxes because it is a big metal shed, not a normal house.


----------



## Supe (May 1, 2009)

Capt Worley PE said:


> I worked with a guy who built a house that was over a six car garage plus workshop. he restored two Model T's, a 1925 Chevy Tourer, 1967 Riviera and 1969 T-bitrd in their during the six years I worked with him. he had an awesom collection of hand tools as well. he didn't use power for anything. he did everything by hand. Did have a sandblaster, though.



Tempting as it sounds, notching 4130 tubing with paper templates and hand file gets really old, really quick, particularly when you've got 100+ notched joints on a single chassis.

Snick: Sounds like my kind of living, albeit I wouldn't want people wandering through my "house" a few days a week. If I ever do buy a home with any sort of decent sized property behind it, I do have every intention of erecting a stand-alone steel building behind it for a workshop. For what they cost and the simplicity of it, they're really hard to beat. Seems like there's decent ways to disguise them from being a huge eyesore these days, too.


----------

